# I can typically spot the sx firsts with their avvies.



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Not always, but typically. sx firsts seem to always have avatars that make me feel something pretty intense that I can't really explain in words. It's really interesting.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

What about me?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm Sx last and could not possibly be an sx-dom, I'm just too awkward in the areas that sx-doms are proficient in and come naturally to sxes. However someone has mistaken me for an Sx first, I kind of have wondered if it's partially because of my profile pictures. I tend to choose characters I identify with but I guess they are more or less intense screencaps of them so I can't blame them.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

MusiCago said:


> What about me?


Definitely. Your avvie looks quasi spiritual.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Froody Blue Gem said:


> I'm Sx last and could not possibly be an sx-dom, I'm just too awkward in the areas that sx-doms are proficient in and come naturally to sxes.


Can you give more insight on this? Instinctual variants are really about desire and motivation, so being "bad" at intimacy doesn't automatically mean you're an Sx lasts, Sx firsts can be terrible at intimacy too. It's so foreign and odd to me, personally, that someone would just not crave one-on-one connection and intimacy.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Try me.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Diavolo said:


> Try me.


That one makes me uncomfortable with the intensity and tension between the people in it.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> Can you give more insight on this? Instinctual variants are really about desire and motivation, so being "bad" at intimacy doesn't automatically mean you're an Sx lasts, Sx firsts can be terrible at intimacy too. It's so foreign and odd to me, personally, that someone would just not crave one-on-one connection and intimacy.


I have tested as it before and well, I don't really go out of my way for a relationship or to find one. It could partially be a fear of rejection but I am very happy to be single right now. I mean, I have thought about it before but when I think about plans for my future, finding someone isn't prominent. I am more or less happy to be single right now. I wouldn't be opposed if the right person came along and I admit, I have thought about what my dream person would be like. I remember when I was younger when my friends were obsessing over boy bands and celebrity crushes, I really didn't care but maybe this is irrelevant. 

I remember I had a situation where someone kept on telling me that their life sucks that they are single and they can't be happy until they find their special somebody. In the situation, I felt more awkward and annoyed than sympathetic. Kind of I was thinking something along the lines of "Shut up already, I'm not your therapist." I was polite as I could be but these were the thoughts that were running through my head. When other people are seeking a boyfriend or a girlfriend or someone special and ramble on like this, this is typically my reaction. I kind of felt like a jerk for feeling this way but it's my natural reaction and I see this as speaking volumes about my variants.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

How about me?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Don't tell me that my adorbs kitten makes you feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Fake news


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> Can you give more insight on this? Instinctual variants are really about desire and motivation, so being "bad" at intimacy doesn't automatically mean you're an Sx lasts, Sx firsts can be terrible at intimacy too. It's so foreign and odd to me, personally, that someone would just not crave one-on-one connection and intimacy.


I mean, an Sx last can also crave one on one intimacy, but not necessarily be good at obtaining it or creating it with others.

Do you crave one on one intimacy and nothing else? Like once you find that intense experience with someone do you think your life is set?


----------



## gambino (Apr 16, 2016)

mine?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

gambino said:


> mine?


Not really. Idk what it looks like. Looks interesting tho


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

What about my avatar?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't think I've ever seen an avatar that makes me feel that. Disappointing.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

PiT said:


> What about my avatar?


It's pretty intense but chill at the same time. It's hit or miss with me tho. I don't always get it right. 
Oddly with the intensity of the volcano tho, I kinda find this pic a bit calming, for some reason. Idk


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

What a way to get replies haha i salute to your creativeness


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

SirCanSir said:


> What a way to get replies haha i salute to your creativeness


Thanks haha. Yours threw me off. it's so matter of fact.

I have noticed tho that, 9 our to 10 sx avvie's contain at least one human face or something that resembles a human face.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Lord Pixel said:


> I mean, an Sx last can also crave one on one intimacy, but not necessarily be good at obtaining it or creating it with others.
> 
> Do you crave one on one intimacy and nothing else? Like once you find that intense experience with someone do you think your life is set?


Yea I think everyone craves it, but only to a certain extent. In my experience of being an Sx first, the crave for intimacy/connection is never really fulfilled. The only time I'm even somewhat satisfied is when there's intense eye gazing and/or a hug (can be friendly or romantic). Maybe it's because I don't have a significant other, but I'm always wanting something deeper with people and it's just never good enough.


----------

